# Blackstone Griddle Grease Issues



## smoketrailsteve (Jan 4, 2018)

For all you BSG owners out there, 

I've been hearing about a lot of methods to fix the Blackstone griddle's grease issues including using JB Weld, welding on a piece of pipe, nails, bulldog clips, pre-fabricated steel inserts etc.

Here is the way I am dealing with the grease issue on my 28 Inch BSG:


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 4, 2018)

Ya know what, and I'm sure a lot of you are starting say, oh no, here goes forkin pork sticking his two cent in.
But I love conversing wit you all and having conversation.
So wit that being said, this quick fix is perfect, however, one thing I noticed was, a simple drip, made it into the cup provided.
If you start pushing a wave, is where I see a problem, so don't push.
However, incase I'm wrong, why not glue somehow, a small thin wire in the V groove to extend it out to the middle of the pan, much like the bootlegger do on the "STILL" spout.?
Ya know what I talking about?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 4, 2018)

The only thing I see wrong with this is...  You never showed the can catching the grease when you pushed it out the end ...


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 4, 2018)

My 28" has a bead / spot weld at the bottom end of the v channel . Acts as a drip edge , like on a roof . Grease won't climb back up the bead , so it drips off .  The real trouble with the grease not going into the catch is where the griddle meets the v channel on the right side . Runs off before making it into the channel .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

It looks to me like you solved the problem in a very easy way.
Good job!
I have a Camp Chef flat top & the grease tray is designed a little differently so I don't have that problem.
All of the grease flows right into the tray.
Al


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Jan 5, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> Ya know what, and I'm sure a lot of you are starting say, oh no, here goes forkin pork sticking his two cent in.
> But I love conversing wit you all and having conversation.
> So wit that being said, this quick fix is perfect, however, one thing I noticed was, a simple drip, made it into the cup provided.
> If you start pushing a wave, is where I see a problem, so don't push.
> ...



I get you. On a still you are dealing with alcohol/water and not thick grease but same principles. You would need to use JB weld to glue it on. Other glue would get melted by the hot grease.


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Jan 5, 2018)

jckdanls 07 said:


> The only thing I see wrong with this is...  You never showed the can catching the grease when you pushed it out the end ...



Yep my bad! You're just going to have to trust in the can!


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Jan 5, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> My 28" has a bead / spot weld at the bottom end of the v channel . Acts as a drip edge , like on a roof . Grease won't climb back up the bead , so it drips off .  The real trouble with the grease not going into the catch is where the griddle meets the v channel on the right side . Runs off before making it into the channel .



Surprisingly I have not yet had problems with the gap you are talking about but I see that some people have fixed it with JB weld. If you look at the video my issue was the grease was so thick it was actually climbing up and over that bead weld and still dripping down.


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Jan 5, 2018)

smokinal said:


> It looks to me like you solved the problem in a very easy way.
> Good job!
> I have a Camp Chef flat top & the grease tray is designed a little differently so I don't have that problem.
> All of the grease flows right into the tray.
> Al



Cheers Al, one day I want to get a Camp Chef and compare both griddles side by side.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 5, 2018)

I do like the can method, quick fix forsure


----------



## johnh12 (Jan 5, 2018)

smoketrailsteve said:


> I get you. On a still you are dealing with alcohol/water and not thick grease but same principles. You would need to use JB weld to glue it on. Other glue would get melted by the hot grease.


Unless you use some high temp RTV like we use on the hot sections of jet engines. Experiment with the RTV and then maybe go to JB Weld if you want it to be more permanent.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 5, 2018)

I've thought about welding a piece of flat steel across the entire front and sides of the Blackstone to make the edge the same height as the sides of the cooking area.  Then do the small pipe nipple welded in a hole at the drain end to direct it into the grease catch.   I would have to cut a metal scraper to the new channel profile with the high side, but that should also solve the potential for grease to overflow the channel when pushing it towards the drain at cleanup.  I have not done this yet though.


----------



## randycandy (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello fellow Blackstone griddle owners! Any of you seen the latest griddle that is out? The grease goes out the back now. The front looks like it has a 3/4" lip going across the front. Can't see the rear to see where the grease goes. Seems like a better design. Wonder if it would be worth it to modify ours. We'll see.
https://www.blackstoneproducts.com/product/36-outdoor-griddle-4-burner/


----------



## forkin pork (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm not a blackstone owner (would love to be), but from the looks of the old model and the newer one. I like the newer design better. 
Now if you have the means to make the modification, then go for it, however, keep in mind that the griddle most likely tilts forward for grease flow, and you will have to change that to the rear, if you go for the modification.
Good luck


----------



## biteme7951 (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm not a blackstone owner either, but looking at the pictures it would seem simple enough to ramp down the end so it can't run backwards....or stuff a coon pecker in it like the moonshiners do!


----------



## johnh12 (Apr 5, 2018)

The Blackstone griddle sits on 4 legs the just sit/slide into the frame. You can easily fine tune the level or slope using washers. I don't remember the size washers but you can also keep several thick and thin on hand if you move it around much.


----------

